# attitude seed delivery report



## jungle (Jun 4, 2009)

Recieved my order from attitude seeds.....Very fast....Everything arrived ok....And theres only one problem...with the order....I recieved all the freebies except they gave me a G13 labs fem super skunk...instead of the dina fem white widow.....Don't know the reason but I would of liked the ww instead....But super skunk sounds good also....I know have auto great white skunk....20seeds...satori by mandela seeds...10 seeds...joint doctors diesel ryder 10 seeds...1 free seed  fem calif. hash...1 free fem blue hash...1 free fem Moby ****....1 free fem power Kush...the fem super skunk...to add to my arsenal...  I give them a 9 out of 10 for missing the widow but really very happy anyways...


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds like a fun crop of silly beans.  I got a free Skunk no.1 instead of a ss one one time. I think they run out of freebies and switch to something else occasionally.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fun crop of silly beans.  I got a free Skunk no.1 instead of a ss one one time. I think they run out of freebies and switch to something else occasionally.



:yeahthat:  Don't look a gift horse in the mouth ...


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad 2 here U received Ur order.  How long did it take 4 U to receive Ur order?  I placed an order for De Sjamaan White Widow and Reserva Privada Kandy Kush. I was wiery about constantly checking USPS tracking b4 the order was even shipped and just trying to get a timeline on the process.


----------



## jungle (Jun 4, 2009)

hey nats I live in the usa and i ordered with credit card....took about a week...it has been my second order and was easier to wait for than my first..I think you will enjoy those two strains...you are ordering...the only thing else i might say is i checked tracking one time and it said they had shipped already...And thats all I needed to know...and they arrived safely...


----------



## jungle (Jun 8, 2009)

I planted 19 seeds...I recieved from attitude....and they germinated 100%...I also germinated 5 mystery seeds from an order form amsterdamseeds..that was placed .....last fall some time...I had them on hand for about  7 months.....100% germination....theres 9 poped out of the soil so far....so good seeds from attitude as far as I know....


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I Said It Once Ill Say It Again Attitude 
Is The Way To Grow!!!!


----------



## jungle (Jun 10, 2009)

update....don't mean to burst anyones bubble about attitude but new information here.....i recieved 20 automatic great white shark....1 pkg of 10  had the nicest looking seeds...the other pkg the seeds were very poor looking...small ect...so i sprouted 5  of each bag as well as some other strains. Out of 23 different seeds all but five poped through the soil....guess which five arnt coming up?  So they give 1 good pkg and one poor pkg....and i really am missing that free white widow (even though it was a gift) because I never grown it before and would of like to had some...why would a company give 1 good pkg and 1 poor pkg...and they shouldn't be out of white widow when they just started advertising it...but anyways nothings perfect...but are the seed companies that hard up and don't want your buisness cause they need to pawn poor seeds off you. or bait you with white widow most famous strain....or does the help help them selves and put an inferior seed in your order and take the white widow home with them? Any ways still keeping an open mind about things..don't have to like my post but it's nothing personal...just reporting and sharing some thoughts...


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Jungle, they sent me the free WW today.


----------



## jungle (Jun 11, 2009)

cool i hope it does good gl


----------

